# qt'ing discus?



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

I was just thinking about getting some new discus and I know its important to at them before adding to the new tank. But I always read and hear that they must be in schools of 4+ so if I buy just one discus and put it in a 20g for 4 weeks, won't it get stressed from being away from other discus?


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

lll said:


> I was just thinking about getting some new discus and I know its important to at them before adding to the new tank. But I always read and hear that they must be in schools of 4+ so if I buy just one discus and put it in a 20g for 4 weeks, won't it get stressed from being away from other discus?


discus require 10 gallons each, breeding pair is fine for 30 gallon, my choice 45 gallon tank, for 1 male 3 females, as far as being stressed, they like being in groups, if your planning to add, some in short time, 30 gallons, min, they like plants for comfort, and very clean water conditions, is a must


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

If you can set up your Q-tank against your community discus tank where they can see each other it may help. Very important to never add new fish without Q. Many time and time again learn the hard way.

...Ralph


----------

